
DFI GHF51: AMD Ryzen R1000 on a Raspberry Pi Sized Board - teruakohatu
https://www.dfi.com/product/index/1455
======
kbumsik
It's cool to see more Ryzen embedded boards on the market. Wondering how the
price will be, when Ryzen V series was terribly expensive.

However, no NVMe, no regular PCIe, no even a single SATA port...Lack of IO is
a serious dealbreaker to me. Feels like it's wasting the CPU's capabilities. I
know there must be compromises for the RPi size, but the size itself is
already compromised because it requires a cooling system, at least a big
heatsink, on the back of the board. This company is hiding it.

I would go for an Odroid H2 for now.

~~~
dheera
I also wish these types of boards (including the Pi itself) would move away
from USB-C ports and barrel jacks and move to something a little more suited
for industrial embedded purposes. Anything from an XT30 to JST-EH to Molex
Mini-Fit Jr. would do.

USB-C ports are flimsy and I've had many just snap right off the board,
especially given the massively long cantilevers that most USB-C cables are.
They also massively increase the effective footprint of the board when plugged
in.

Or at the least, have the USB-C connector but provide something else as an
option. I know the Pi can be powered off the GPIO, but it's not ideal as it
bypasses all the power filtering circuitry.

~~~
mrlambchop
I am legitimately curious to see if you believe that the PI is suited to
actual industrial applications in terms of its reliability (filesystem etc...)
and low cost design? Maybe I'm defining industrial as something a lot more PLC
based vs something akin to 'monitor the temperature in the warehouse' of
course - when I hear industrial, I immediately think steel mills or
manufacturing plants.

I would strongly hesitate to recommend the Pi for anything situation where 99%
reliability (or above) was required unless I understood the domain back to
front and could cover all the failure cases such as the expected operating
environment ranges (temperature, power quality, EMI etc...).

~~~
joshvm
For example, I put embedded computers on drones and the first thing I do is
have to figure out how to get power in that avoids the barrel jack which will
almost certainly vibrate itself out. On the Pi (and most boards) that means
direct power via the expansion header, but usually that means making a
daughter board PCB with a suitable connector plus input protection (fuse,
diode, etc). Not industrial, but any situation where you don't want to provide
mains power, and you want a reliable connection means avoiding the jack.

~~~
shiftpgdn
Can you desolder the barrel connector and put on a locking molex or something?

~~~
joshvm
You can, but that's irritating to do. In the case of the Pi there is no barrel
connector, it's a USB port. So your only option is the header, either directly
into the holes if its unpopulated, or get a 40-way female header and solder to
that, or go for a daughter board.

------
skavi
Embedded R1000 is up to 2/4 Zen cores/threads and 3 Vega CUs in case anyone
else was wondering.

------
adammunich
I don't get why all these "industrial" boards don't also put their USB on pin
headers. All the standard USB connectors are not vibration proof at all, and
cannot be used reliably in an industrial setting.

~~~
baybal2
That stuff is usually done custom order first, for an individual setup, and
remaining stock is sold on open market.

So if somebody needs some odd port setup, it's then carried on to boards sold
on mass market.

Taiwanese used that "dual track" trick for a long time. Have B2B clients pay
for RnD, and tooling, and then make money for free on it in OEM side of your
business.

~~~
barrkel
"Dual track" is how most enterprise SaaS fund feature development, especially
in the early days.

------
jhoechtl
I would immediately get one of these Pies the moment all the hardware drivers
are included in a stock Linux distribution.

~~~
Havoc
Support for the newer raspberries are being added to the mainline kernel...5.5
version I think?

~~~
pizza234
ARM SBCs are very custom (for example, in RPis, the GPU is actually the main
processor...), therefore specialized distros are required for full support.

If the target is full support with standard distros, then one needs to go for
x86 SBCs. As far as I know, the only (relatively) cheap one is the ODROID H2.

~~~
Havoc
>therefore specialized distros are required for full support.

Once the 5.5 kernel gets wider support I suspect this won't be an issue
anymore. Ubuntu already supports ARM and with kernel support on the way it's
only a matter of time.

>in RPis, the GPU is actually the main processor.

huh?

~~~
ZiiS
The VideoCore boots first and has low level control of the SoC. It then turns
on the ARM core. I think it is fair to view it as the main processor.

~~~
Arelius
While I see what you mean, Isn't it common even in x86 for other cores to boot
before and be involved in start-up of the primary CPU?

While that might be a fair view, I think it deserves further qualification as
to not just cause extra confusion.

------
chx
[http://linuxgizmos.com/files/dfi_ghf51_block.jpg](http://linuxgizmos.com/files/dfi_ghf51_block.jpg)

this block diagram makes no sense

USB 3.1 Gen 2 output made up from ... a Gen 1 and an USB 2.0 link? That's not
possible you need to feed Gen 2 signals into the socket to get Gen 2 signals.
While the USB standard is a mess, this is crystal clear: Gen 1 is 5gpbs and
Gen 2 is 10gbps.

~~~
tpolzer
That's a typo on the diagram. The R1000 processors have Gen2 built in (and you
always need both USB 3 and 2 - which explains the two arrows in the diagram).

------
RMPR
I don't really have a good experience with boards, speaking for the electronic
side of things, but it seems it'll need an additional cooling system, no?

~~~
cnxsoft
There's a heat spreader (See quick reference on website)

------
billconan
very cool! but didn't find pricing info.

~~~
numpad0
Atom version is $277-$370 on their online shop

------
2bluesc
I don't understand why they populate MiniPCIe vs an M.2 slot.

Anyone know?

Only thing I can imagine is the key variants for M.2 are more complicated.

~~~
srcmap
MiniPCIe allows for adding wifi, network, storage (M.2) and other cards.

M.2 limit to only storage.

~~~
XMPPwocky
M.2 can be used for PCIe (including NVMe, wifi+bt, LTE modems, etc), SATA
(storage only), or other weird stuff depending on the keying.

~~~
Const-me
Afaik large share of embedded WiFi/BT and 3G/4G chips are USB ones?

~~~
throwaway2048
m.2 can have USB lanes aswell

------
cyberjunkie
Oh wow, DFI!? Where have they been?

~~~
miffy900
I remember I made a mini-ITX LANParty build back in 2010. Worked great for so
long until I upgraded in 2016. So disappointed when they exited the mainstream
consumer MB market.

------
snvzz
It will probably not be cheap or widely available, as their other boards don't
even list a price. A quotation is needed.

Sigh. Hopefully somebody else will do this properly.

------
terrycody
Anyone know if this made into a Retro gaming emulation handheld, will it
perform better than a Pi4 or popular Chinese handhelds on the market?

------
bityard
Is no one else going to mention the fact that the link uses an untrusted
certificate authority? Did everyone just click through it?

~~~
floatboth
Trusted just fine by Mozilla

------
qaq
could be a cool companion to iPad Pro for dev work

